
Running BBS Door Games on Windows 10 with GameSrv and DOSBox - rpeden
https://www.hanselman.com/blog/RunningBBSDoorGamesOnWindows10WithGameSrvDOSBoxPlusTelnetFunWithWSL.aspx
======
aepiepaey
Relatedly, [http://telehack.com/](http://telehack.com/) is, to quote itself:
_a full multi-user simulation, including 25,000 hosts and BBS 's from the
early net, thousands of files from the era, a collection of adventure and IF
games, a working BASIC interpreter with a library of programs to run,
simulated historical users, and more._

Pretty fun to play around with for a bit.

~~~
VikingCoder
Can you give me a script of things to try?

------
rpeden
This brings back some nice memories. I was into the Toronto BBS scene pretty
heavily back before public internet access became affordable and readily
available.

As much as I love modern games, I have to admit I sort of miss some of the
classics like TradeWars 2002 and L.O.R.D.

~~~
stryk
It sure does! Does anyone remember MUDs? Some of those boggled the mind with
how creative some folks can be with text and symbols. Good times, great
memories from back before being a nerd was en vogue.

~~~
fapjacks
MajorMUD! Also, for anyone interested in MUME (Multi-Users in Middle Earth), a
Tolkein-based MUD running since 1992, albeit via telnet and not as a BBS door
game... It is still running, all these years later [0].

[0] [http://mume.org](http://mume.org)

~~~
Ataraxy
MajorMUD was a huge part of my youth and an introduction to programming via
scripting it.

~~~
adamkittelson
I'm working on websocket MUD based on MajorMUD in Elixir. There are quite a
few people actively building new mud engines in modern languages in 2018.
There's even a community with a slack org / newsletter etc at
[https://mudcoders.com/](https://mudcoders.com/)

~~~
stryk
> There are quite a few people actively building new mud engines in modern
> languages in 2018.

Sometimes the Internet is a wonderful place! Not always, but there's still a
lot of good stuff around.

------
NuSkooler
Don't forget that there are many active BBS's still around - and even new
software being developed for nostalgic fun. Many include hook ups to BBSLink,
DoorParty!, and a few other game servers that serve up tons of doors with
large player bases.

See [http://telnetbbsguide.com/](http://telnetbbsguide.com/) (seems to be
being funky right now) or _self plug!_
[https://xibalba.l33t.codes/](https://xibalba.l33t.codes/)

~~~
j_s
And it is possible to connect old hardware:

The Wonderful WiFi232: BBSing Has Never Been Easier |
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14481296](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14481296)
(June 2017)

------
Fjolsvith
Well this is serendipity! I've been crafting a BBS as a newly re-discovered
hobby. The owner of CNet Amiga BBS software is preparing a new release, and
I've been running my Amiga BBS in WinUAE on my Windows 10 computer.

Just the day before yesterday, I discovered that CNet could send a user out on
a Telnet, which opened up the world of DOS Doors through Gamesvr.

~~~
Clubber
I ran CNet BBS for C64 for many years as a kid. It's biggest draw was they
supplied the source code, so we could modify it however we liked.

------
skrowl
Cool idea, too bad it seems to be abandoned (no git commits since May 2016 and
the latest binaries on the website are from Aug 2014). Anyone interested in
picking this up and maintaining it, or at least releasing a new "stable" build
(other than just downloading the zip in the bin folder on github and hoping
for the best)?

------
th0ma5
I remember "Doorway" which would hook up any old ANSI text game to a board. I
wonder if that would still work.

~~~
NuSkooler
I'm currently using DoorWay in DOSEMU under Linux native, so I'm sure it would
work in this case

~~~
th0ma5
cool!!!

------
StanislavPetrov
This article brings back some great memories from the glory days of dial-up
BBSs in the 80s and early 90s. It also brings back some not-so-great memories
of insanely high phone bills when you got massively surcharged for dialing
outside of your immediate area, let alone your county or state.

------
baltimorehacker
And getting my board back online just became tomorrows project, yay fidonet

